# Jon, I have a couple of questions



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

I wanted to ask you a couple of questions regarding the inventory you have, and possibly working something out for the sale on the 5th. Is there a number I can call to further discuss?

Thanks,
-JP


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JP in SF said:


> *I wanted to ask you a couple of questions regarding the inventory you have, and possibly working something out for the sale on the 5th. Is there a number I can call to further discuss?
> 
> Thanks,
> -JP *


Hey JP,

Our toll-free number is (800)676-1595.

I'm going into a meeting until 11:00; please feel free
to call me after that...


----------



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

*I'll call you around 2pm*

Talk to you then!


----------

